# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Auf Beitrag antworten

## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Holger,

momentan kann man nicht auf einen bestimmten Betrag eines längeren Threads antworten. Es fehlen die "Antworten-Buttons" bei den einzelnen Postings, sodaß man nicht selektieren kann. Dehalb kann man nur *hintendranhängen!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Holger

Hallo Dieter,

um welchen Thread handelt es sich ?!

g.h.

----------


## shg-pca-husum

hat sich im anderen Thread geklärt: das Schildchen rechts unten!

----------

